# Neverwinter Nights Final Battle - WOW! (Spoilers)



## TBoarder (Jul 14, 2002)

If you didn't get it from the subject line... spoilers for NWN's final battle.

Holy crap!  My end-game battle in Neverwinter Nights against Morag, the queen of the creator race was truly epic. It was a welcome relief after having to cheat my way against the two dragons that were guarding the entrance to her lair (By only "activating" one at a time, and then resting before moving into the sight of the second one).

I was stuck going into the final battle with Daelan, the Big Axe... err, half-orc barbarian.   . I went through over 3/4 of the game using Tomi the Rogue and Linu the clumsy and really cute cleric. Once giants became a common encounter though, neither of them were of any use to my Rogue. Too many creatures were immune to sneak attacks, so Tomi's damage was miniscule, and Linu's spell casting choices drove me absolutely crazy, especially when we would've wiped the floor with almost any creature if she simply would have used that big metal stick she carries. So, I had to take the tank, which made the final speech that the henchman gives as you kinda weird and pointless for my character.  "After the last 10 minutes of adventuring with you, I am honored to die by your side"  Yeah, right... whatever... what was your name again? 

We fight our way to Morag and enter her chambers. The chambers are separated into two areas.  The first area, where Morag meets you is pretty much empty, having only a couple cocoons that hold her servants and a gargoyle statue.  The second area has a bunch of creatures, kneeling and praying around Morag's throne, each of which is apparently responsible for making Morag immune to a certain attack form.  The areas are separated by an extremely powerful permanent Blade Barrier.  

Daelan charges Morag and is inneffective while she summons her two servants. I can't seem to get myself in synch with Daelan when we take the focus off of Morag and start fighting her servants.  I start fighting one servant, and he goes and fights the other one.  HEY!  I can't get sneak attacks off if I'm fighting this monster alone!  So I switch to his opponant and what does he do? He decides to switch off and fight the one I was first fighting. ARG!! So, Daelan ends up dying. One of the servants charges out of the room, presumably to Daelan's respawn area. Whew, that leaves me with just one servant who's near death and Morag. I thought I was dead for sure.

I get off a few lucky hits and manage to kill the servant without getting too badly injured. One Potion of Heal later and I charge Morag. My weapons are inneffective, and any spells that I cast through scrolls on her are useless. That's when I notice the gargoyle statue. I move in and focus everything I have on the statue, trying to destroy it. While I'm bashing this thing, Morag is trying to blast me with spells. Thanks to my Improved Evasion ability and really high saving throws, she's does only minimal damage. Five minutes of dodging, hacking the gargoyle, dodging, drinking Bulls Strength and Healing potions, and more dodging, I finally destroy the gargoyle... and the blades don't stop.

Panic again sets in as I move in on Morag again. A few rounds of ineffective sword stikes later, I notice that the blade barrier finally dropped. Time to hit the praying guys.

I make a bee-line to the Protection vs Slashing guy and start hacking away. Unfortunately, since they're immune to sneak attacks, I can't do enough damage to penetrate their damage resistance. Add to that the fact that Morag just summoned an Old One Grey Render to her side. Fortunately it can't fit through the praying guys.  Thank god.

I try hacking away at other prayers, only to find that I can't affect any of them. Again, panic. I start searching through my inventory to find something... anything... to help me kill these guys. That's when I find it... 2 scrolls of Horrid Wilting. I move my Rogue behind the prayers on the right side of Morag's throne and cast away. It took both scrolls to finish them off... and now the Grey Render has an open path to me. HELP!!!

That's when I find out that 17th level Rogues are pretty tough bastiches. I defeat the Grey Render very soundly, taking only half my hit points in damage. One potion of Heal later and it's down to me vs. Morag, mano a mano. I found out why she was constantly casting spells at me, as her melee attacks were really feeble. I cut into her like there was no tomorrow (Picture the final Luke/Vader battle in Return of the Jedi), showing absolutely no mercy and killing her in a frenzy of dual-weilded steel. The entire battle lasted about 30 - 45 minutes and was the most epic final battle I've gone through in a CRPG since Baldur's Gate 2: Shadows of Amn. It also showed me how frikin' incredible high level rogues can be in 3rd Edition D&D. (Now, if only the bonus Electronics Boutique dungeon weren't so bloody undead-centric... great way to make my heroic Rogue suddenly useless  )

And whatshisfaces noble sacrifice is already forgotten. 

HEY! WAKE UP!! It was a cool fight! Ahem... I guess you had to see it to appreciate it.


----------

